# North end Mosquito



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Had a fun day, we caught about a dozen crappie, kept 8 over 11" biggest was 13". Caught 8 walleye kept 5, 17" to 22". All walleye came out of weed bed by the buoy on west side, 5' fow. My youngest son (11) caught a 9 lb. flathead, in the weeds, on 4# line. That was interesting! All fish caught on 1/16 oz. chartreuse and black roadrunners w/small minnows from Causeway Bait and Tackle. Picture of our fish @ CB&T, names on picture are Tyler and Jared, my two boys. Crappies were caught drifting mainly, some were caught after we anchored and casted for the walleye. Nice bag of fish for the next couple of weeks. Division of Watercraft was @ the 88 launch doing inspections this morning also, I already had mine done by the Coast Guard so I got to go around and launch. Some crappies *STILL *had eggs! Hope everyone had good day...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Great post cw! Highly informative. Continued good luck to you and the boys!


----------



## fishpike (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good bag. Fished both sides of the island north end. 8 crappie, kept 5, two were 13.5, nice slabs. One nice walleye out of the weeds. Couple small perch and one small pike. Used minnows 2' off the bottom, tube jig, and shad rap #5. Fished from 845-1215. Lots of fun, beautiful day.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice day and great report. Congrats to the boys... I fished it Friday 5th.. 8a to noon.. You did a lot better than I..Fished the North end.. Managed about 12 eyes but only 1 at 15..Same with the dozen crappies all under 9/10inches..one at 11..Just wasn't my day for keepers


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice job , i love hearing those kind of reports from skeeter , what kind of reel was the boy using?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

While fishing the BBC tourney yesterday my hubby and I hooked into 25 walleyes (all on Rattle Traps)and some of them were really nice sized, also saw quite a few small perch and even hooked a couple of them. All the bass we caught were under 12"


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

*swordfish*, just a little shakespeare spinning reel and UL Ugly Stik. Could hardly move it, it buried into the weeds. He fought it for awhile, than his mom freaked him out saying *"DON'T LOSE IT, DON'T LOSE IT!!!"*, thinking it was something else. So my oldest son Tyler and I aided in capture. Bet it took us 5 - 10 minutes. Really exciting. That's what it's all about! *fishpike*, you did alright too, good. Nice crappies. It was a nice day to be out! *WB185Ranger*, were you also getting them in the weeds? They were pretty aggressive that day.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

*Your turn captdave!*


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yep, we were getting them in the weeds


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

What is the best way to fish the weeds . I never really have fished the weeds anywhere.I driffted the north end caught some crappies on small tube jigs.I did try the weeds over bye the northeast corner.Were you fishing the heavy weeds.So is that where they usually hang in the summer ?....I left at 6:30.....Oh yes I bought 3 dozen minnows and they gave me way less then that around 24 i would say....any info would be nice ty...


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fishing the weeds can be alot of fun. 

The best way I like to fish the weeds..........

I found I like the braided line better than the mono. You can twitch the rod and cut the weeds if they get a little clingy. I still like having the flurocarbon line leader on the rod, about a two foot piece.

Approaching the weed bed......... 

If you have a bow mount electric trolling motor you can run the edge of the visible weeds and flip into the pockets as you move along. 

If you are drifting you can drift over , along side, or even anchor on a spot with weeds in the casting range. Most people while drifting will fish on the side of the boat that you are drifting towards. This way you can cast at the fish before the boat passes over them. 
I like to fish the weeds in the 5 to 6 foot of depth this time of year. If I am drifting over heavy weeds with little open pockets I will only leave 5 feet of line out and kerplunk into the holes as the boat approaches. A couple of little twitches and on to the next before the boat passes over top. It is like a leap frog effect. I do this around noon when the sun is very high in the sky and fish have moved into the thicker pockets of weeds.

A general pattern to weed fishing........

I have found that walleye in the very early morning are out from the weeds a bit. I will work them out about 20 to 30 feet away from the thicker visible patches of weeds. I think at night they will roam around the open flats to feed then work their way back to the thicker patches as the sun gets higher in the sky.

I will move with the fish to thicker weeds as the day progresses.

Are some weed beds better than others?..............

At times some weeds can be better than others. But I have found that the walleyes are just about in every weed bed you will come to. Walleyes love weeds!!!!!! Watch your graph and pay attention to points and channels with weeds close by. If there alot of boats in those areas go to flats than have well defined weed lines along them. Walleyes love to feed on flats at night and will go back into the weed lines during the day.

Be stealthy.........

One problem with fishing shallow water is noise. If you are clanking around in your boat you will scare the fish out of there in a hurry without even having a chance to catch them. Be aware of your big motor while searching for the weed beds. You may scare them out of an area also. A slow idle seems to be ok around the edges with little disturbance. 


Set-ups and bait.........

I love to use 1/4 ounce jigs with a piece of night crawler or a leech. Leeches can be deadly at times but can get expensive. Nightcrawlers work just fine. I use jigs with the lead head only. I have seen people use the maraboo jigs with no bait on them and do just fine also.

I like a little longer rod when I fish this way. It helps me take up line faster. 6 to 7 foot in length. Medium action. 10lb fire type line.

The strike........ 

The bite will be a crisp clean thump. I like to watch my line as it falls. You will see the line twitch on the strike. I will just set the hook and they are there. You can check them down before the hook set. It will be a slow lazy head shake. I will loose 1 out of 10 fish doing that they will drop at times but usually won't. I just set now. 

Really good fishing at times........

Fishing the weeds can be very good at times. If you find a little pocket where the fish are gathered you can catch several fish in a hurry. You will catch all kinds of fish doing this. Bass, pike, perch, bluegill,cats and carp. lots of fun. The weeds can drive you nuts cleaning them off your line all the time but stick with it and you will see if is all worth it in the long run.

This pattern can be applied to just about any lake that has walleye in it.

Lots of fun............

I love fishing the weed bite. At times you can even see the fish strike the lure when the water is clearer. I still am amazed when I catch the walleye this way. Many think of the walleyes as a deep dark water fish that feeds at night. When the weed bite is on you can catch all day long in 5 to 6 foot of water and have lots of fun!!!!!!

John


----------



## captdave (Feb 12, 2007)

Somebody had to work "ALL" weekend. $$$


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Great write-up! I feel like I should have taken notes. I appreciate the time you took to educate people like myself. Thanks, Shorefishin


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll second that !!!!!

Tiggers write up is right on.... You follow his advise and you will be catching eyes....The weed bite at mosquito is a BLAST. Its just starting to turn on.(at least for me). Fishing the weeds with a 7yr old is a challenging (being quiet) but we picked up 4 as soon as we hit the first weed bed last week. After that Dad got a little wore out Baiting hooks, unsnagging lines,controlling the boat, pulling weeds,being quiet,ETC.....It was time to Drift...LOL.. But the eyes are starting to move in.......Besides from being quiet I think watching your line is the key..The slightest movement SET THE HOOK and you will be reaching for your net


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We caught a few nice walleye in the weeds out there last year and when the bite slowed, we switched to a school of BIG bluegills... It was a blast.

TIGGER hit it right on the head. Nice post John.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you Tigger .


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

captdave said:


> Somebody had to work "ALL" weekend. $$$


I hope that wasn't a low shot (*work*)!! Well anyhow, I know who's buying the kids Tennessee fishing licenses! :woot:
TIGGER
Just like pitching for bass, huh? Outside pockets, inside pockets, points, small patches away from main batch, etc... I like the lighter weight jigs, seem to pull off weeds a bit easier, my opinion. Thing about doing this technic is you'll never know what you get! *Excellent post!* Yes, it works great @ Pymatuning also..


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info...I will be trying it out soon...........


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Good read, thanks!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tigger,
Thanks for the tips! Excellent info. Have we met before(JK) as I got the exact information from someone I know a while back. Literally the exact same techniques for inland lakes. I know it wasnt you but it definately confirms what I was told.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

a great post tigger, fished those weeds hard on sunday and the edges. pulled some tasty eaters for the fryer. good times!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

marshal45 said:


> Tigger,
> Thanks for the tips! Excellent info. Have we met before(JK) as I got the exact information from someone I know a while back. Literally the exact same techniques for inland lakes. I know it wasnt you but it definately confirms what I was told.


Maybe it was me! I have been fishing the weeds for a long time and have told some guys about it and shown a few how to do it.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

BigDaddy300, this person is someone that I actually know and I dont believe that they are a member on this site. Just goes to show the word travels quickly.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

marshal45 said:


> BigDaddy300, this person is someone that I actually know and I dont believe that they are a member on this site. Just goes to show the word travels quickly.


Yes it does! The web makes it soooo much faster. You been getting any at the spot we were talking about earlier in the year?


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tips they are really good! I have another question. I was out at the lake tonight. I have never been able to fish the weeds. I tried it today and they seem to thick to fish. When you say stay on the edge are we talkIng about so you can only see a few weeds or do you really have to get in there? We thought it was to thick of weeds so we moved out and all we did was catch little perch. We tried to troll along the edge and then again perch. That is the only thing I can catch out there. It's so frustrating with these thick weeds. I did see some fish in them but seems real hard to fish them. All this advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Great info Tigger.
LindyRigger


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Cranberry, I hear you on the getting frustrated with the weeds. There are times that they just seem to cling to every cast that you make. 

The edges I like to start off with for the day are the ones you really don't see the weeds coming to the surface but have an occasional spike rising up. The ideal weed lines that are my favorite are the clear sandy/hard bottom to weed line with nice longer casting lanes of weedless areas. It is like walking down a hallway and having some one jump out of a doorway. On a clear water condition with a mid-day sun you can scout those areas for your next time out on the water. 

Some of my other favorite conditions are area's that have pods of weeds like little islands. Many times you can find two or three walleyes sitting in them. Quick fast action in a matter of a few casts. Those areas tend to be a one shot areas for that day. At times you can revisit the island weed area's and catch a bonus fish but the chances are slim untill it resets the next day.

There is no doubt that there many fish in the thick forest column weed beds with the one square foot holes to drop your bait into. These type of weed beds take alot of patience to fish. You have to fish those just about straight up and down. Drifting and kirplunking the bait straight down into the open hole at the surface.

One other thing that I have noticed with weed fishing........... When there is a little wind blowing with a decent chop on the water the fish tend to move into the direction of the wind. Not sure if there is current created or what but they like the leading edges of weeds that are facing into the direction of the wind.

Cranberry don't get frustrated. I went out there tonight to fish in buckeyehunters boat. I got there at 7:15 pm. I did not catch one myself. He got a couple of nice ones. The biggest was 21". I have never seen this many perch before. I bet we went thru 4 dozen worms and caught about 50 of those little buggers. Caught some very very nice bluegills . Those were alot of fun. The third fella in the boat had a big pike cut him off in a second right at the boat. Many walleyes tonight followed the jig right to the surface at boatside but would not commit to the bite. I love seeing those white tipped tails shooting around. I definetly like the mornings more for the weed bite. Try to wear polarized glasses out there. You would be amazed what is following your jig at times back to the boat.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Bigdaddy300, yes did very well including a couple of 5lbers. It was funny b/c no one was there and the whole lake was mine. How did you do?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

PM sent Marshal45!


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

nice catch. I caught a 13" crappie and my 5 year old son got a 14.5" crappie on tuesday. north end in 11.5 to 12 fow. sunday got a few craps 2 and 2 15" walley 8 fow. around the flag


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Tigger thanks so much for the info. I thought I was the only one catching those little perch I hate them. I knew we were probably in the wrong place, but I get so frustrated thinking about how all these other people can catch them and we can't. We have tried to fish the weeds in the past, but with no luck. We are going out Sunday moring and we are going to try the weeds until I figure them out. I guess practice is all we can do. I am going to get a pair of those glasses too because I have heard in the past that you can actually see them. Thanks again for the help a lot of guys would not do all this. 

O I also can not believe how clear that lake is now!!


----------



## fuzdog (May 9, 2009)

Nice post tigger


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

cranberrycrusher said:


> Tigger thanks so much for the info. I thought I was the only one catching those little perch I hate them. I knew we were probably in the wrong place, but I get so frustrated thinking about how all these other people can catch them and we can't. We have tried to fish the weeds in the past, but with no luck. We are going out Sunday moring and we are going to try the weeds until I figure them out. I guess practice is all we can do. I am going to get a pair of those glasses too because I have heard in the past that you can actually see them. Thanks again for the help a lot of guys would not do all this.
> 
> O I also can not believe how clear that lake is now!!


Zebra mussels are making the water very clear which in turn is making the weeds beds grow denser and deeper than they have in the past. Been fishing the weeds there for at least ten years, even before it was popular, and those beds have changed a lot.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Zebra mussels are making the water very clear which in turn is making the weeds beds grow denser and deeper than they have in the past. Been fishing the weeds there for at least ten years, even before it was popular, and those beds have changed a lot.


You know, I think you are right BigDaddy. I was wondering how can the weeds be so plentiful out in 6'+ fow. I was thinking foreign species or something on that nature, but it's the light penetration! You are the man! I always fished the weeds also, usually crappie @ Mosquito, but it was generally in 2 to 3 fow.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Went out to Mosquito on Sunday. Fished the weeds from 8-2:30 caught 3 walleye and only two of them are keepers. I will say thanks tigger for the tips because I did catch two following what you said. It is a really hard to fish these weeds it takes 300 cast to catch one fish phew I was tired!!!


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Are those carp jumping and thrashing around? I don't ever remember there being so many..Good job to all those who brave the salad for for a few bites. I too was out sunday and monday for a few hours. Fished Jewel bay and due east on the other side,caught more perch,catfish than I have in the past years. Did catch some dinks and a few keepers. There has to be another way,lol..I'm losing patience


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep those are carp. Spawning time for them. They will be in the weeds heavy. Weed fishing takes some patience thats for sure


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm still picking up walleyes trolling as all of them are not in the weeds. Not to many big fish on this trip though, still was able to get a limit only after a few hours of trolling. I was out Monday in about 13 to 17 foot of water on the South end about 2.0 speed (finnally got a GPS). Lost two at the boat and had a real nice fish on buy the cemetary but never saw him. Lets just say he felt a lot heavier than any thing else I had on all day, and when he hit he held the rod down , could of been a catfish , but I am going to say it was a walleye.  Still sticking to the same program crankbaits near the bottom. 

I am still tinkering with fishing the weeds but until I get better at it , I'm still trollin :T. Also caught a mixed bag of keeper & Dink crappies with a few perch as well. So overall still a productive trip. will be back out again later this week to try this weed thing again.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Pics. of our catch on C.B.&T thread. Posted 6-17, names on pics. are Tyler and Jared, my two boys. Thanks again for the picture Sarah! Almost all from the weeds.


----------

